# Police Check South Africa



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Good Morning,

I want to make sure I always have a valid Police Check just in case I need to change job and re-apply for work visa.

Can anyone tell me how to go about applying for this, do I need to go to a police station and what ID do I need to take with me etc. Also any idea of processing time would be great.

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Markzolt

If you are talking about a Police Clearance certificate, then its a simple process !!
Go to your local police station with passport and copies of your permit and passport and photographs(just in case)
They will take your fingerprints and process a document with all your details. You can pay the fees at the police station itself in return of which they'll give you a receipt. 
They will staple together the documents that you need to submit with the receipt. Then you walk into the CRC in Pretoria. Its on the first floor - please do not stand in the queue outside. Just ask the guard that you are there for application and he'll let you walk in. Submit the documents as stapled and get your receipt. They automatically went for ''collection by hand'' option for me which was alright. 
Then you just wait to get an SMS for receipt of application (came about 2 weeks after I had submitted).

I am still waiting for mine to be ready.

And if this was not what you were looking for then oops!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

maverick.s said:


> Hi Markzolt
> 
> If you are talking about a Police Clearance certificate, then its a simple process !!
> Go to your local police station with passport and copies of your permit and passport and photographs(just in case)
> ...


Many thanks! Do I have to submit the application in person to CRC (what does CRC stand for?!). Also I live in Johannesburg so may be there is an office there? I thought actually it was all done by post after submitting application at Police Station but perhaps that is not correct.


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

CRC stands for 'Criminal Records Center'. You may send it by post. I just preferred to do it in person considering the "efficiency" of postal services here. 

Although, when I got the fingerprint documents at the police station, they never asked me what I wanted to do (post/in person). Also, if you depend on them then I think they might just send it when they have time which can delay the process. 

Since you are in Johannesburg, I think the best is to post the documents and arrange a courier service to collect. If possible, you may ask the local police station if they can forward the documents.

Hope this helps!

Cheers


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

maverick.s said:


> CRC stands for 'Criminal Records Center'. You may send it by post. I just preferred to do it in person considering the "efficiency" of postal services here.
> 
> Although, when I got the fingerprint documents at the police station, they never asked me what I wanted to do (post/in person). Also, if you depend on them then I think they might just send it when they have time which can delay the process.
> 
> ...


That's a good point! Many thanks for the advice.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

You have 2 options. 

1. Leave the fingerprints at the police station you do them and they will send them to Pretoria. My police station in Douglasdale sends / collects prints / outcomes on Wednesdays only. So if you do them in Monday they will only be sent to the CRC on Wednesdays. In my experience +- 2-3 months for this route. So only go this route if you're in no hurry.
2. Do the fingerprints at your police station and take them yourself to the center in pretoria. Slightly faster. 

In both cases you will get SMSes for when they start processing and when they are ready to collect.


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Markzolt said:


> That's a good point! Many thanks for the advice.


Good that I could help. Just on the side. I understand from your previous posts that you had a Relatives permit (Spouse) at one stage. If I am right, then could you please share if your permit said anything like ''illegal work/study prohibited'' or ''no change of conditions allowed'' in addition to the standard ''to reside with spouse....'' statement?

This is obviously for the permit before you got a work endorsement.

If not, have you heard of anyone having this issue ?

Cheers


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

maverick.s said:


> Good that I could help. Just on the side. I understand from your previous posts that you had a Relatives permit (Spouse) at one stage. If I am right, then could you please share if your permit said anything like ''illegal work/study prohibited'' or ''no change of conditions allowed'' in addition to the standard ''to reside with spouse....'' statement?
> 
> This is obviously for the permit before you got a work endorsement.
> 
> ...


I willcheck my passport at home. From memory it said, Admitted for 3 years to accompany SAC spouse (wife's name and id number). I think that was pretty much it. There were no exclusions but I would assume working or studying illegally is not allowed without them having to specifically state that! 

No change of conditions allowed would be a bit more concerning but fortunately that wasn't on my visa and if it was I think would have to consult visa lawyer as that would imply you don't have the right to apply for a work visa when you secure work (in my opinion).

Just for the record once I got the work endorsement all that was changed on newly issued visa were the additional words "and the right to take up work at [my named employer]" That's not to say it wasn't a MASSIVE mission getting those few words added to the visa!


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Markzolt said:


> I willcheck my passport at home. From memory it said, Admitted for 3 years to accompany SAC spouse (wife's name and id number). I think that was pretty much it. There were no exclusions but I would assume working or studying illegally is not allowed without them having to specifically state that!
> 
> No change of conditions allowed would be a bit more concerning but fortunately that wasn't on my visa and if it was I think would have to consult visa lawyer as that would imply you don't have the right to apply for a work visa when you secure work (in my opinion).
> 
> Just for the record once I got the work endorsement all that was changed on newly issued visa were the additional words "and the right to take up work at [my named employer]" That's not to say it wasn't a MASSIVE mission getting those few words added to the visa!


Thanks Markzolt!
Well, I envy you and many other right now. It is a bit of a problem now for me. You are right, it does mean that I can not apply for ANY visa, never mind work visa. I am consulting around, haven't been to the visa lawyers yet, and want to avoid that if possible. Let's see if I come to a solution. 

Cheers


----------

